# je voudrais créer mon propre serveur sur mon PC

## laurent

salut a tous,

voila je cherche des infos, sur comment héberger mon forum PHPBB sur mon pc, je suis en ME. 

si un as de cela pourrai m'aidez, c'est un forum sur la neurofibromatose, maladie génétique rare, donc une chôses pour moi de sérieuse.

laurent  :Wink: Last edited by laurent on Sun May 04, 2003 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeTa

 *laurent wrote:*   

> salut a tous,
> 
> voila je cherche des infos, sur comment héberger mon forum PHPBB sur mon pc, je suis en ME. 
> 
> 

 

Ca veut dire quoi "je suis en ME" ? t'es sous Windows (tm) Millenium (r) ? Si c'est le cas et que tu postes un message ici, c'est que tu dois t'attendre à ce genre de réponse :

Vu que tu sembles pas connaitre trop GNU/Linux, prends toi donc une mandrake ou une redhat et monte toi un petit apache avec les extensions PHP pour ton forum. Si je me trompe et que tu t'y connais déjà un peu, tu peux tenter la Gentoo...

Si tu comptes rester sous Windows (tm), t'es sans doute pas sur le bon forum.

A bon entendeur,  :Wink: 

salut  :Smile: 

----------

## Koon

Meuh c'est pour la bonne cause, alors un peu d'aide :

Si effectivement tu es sur Windows ME, je n'ai pas la moindre idée sur comment tu dois faire, par contre je pense que tu peux trouver de l'aide sur :

http://www.phpbb-fr.org/

voire www.phpbb.com sur tu parles anglais.

Bon courage en tous cas.

-K

----------

## laurent

merci les gars de vos réponse si rapide.

vous avez tout compris, et je connais le forum officiel phpbb en français,

mais pas beaucoup de personnes ne se lance, pour des explications.

donc une aide, même par mon mail perso, merci de tout coeur.

donc voila pourquoi mon post ici.

oui je connais un peu phpBB car mon forum déjà sur un hébergeur, mais celui-ci vas passer en mode payant et je voudrai le placer sur mon Pc qui tourne effectivement en windows ME.

a plus tard

laurent.

----------

## Koon

Pistes à suivre :

- installer Apache pour Windows (version 1.3)

pb potentiel : c'est livré sous forme de MSI (microsoft installer) et je ne suis pas sur que ça soit compatible Windows ME

- installer PHP en module Apache 1.3

pb potentiel : il faut bien suivre la doc point par point et c'est pas trivial m'a-t'on dit. Tu devrais avoir de l'aide sur les forums PHP tout court.

- installer PHPBB

Ca c'est pas très dur une fois que PHP fonctionne correctement. Ce qui est plus baleze c'est de migrer la base de ton hébergeur à ton nouveau site...

Bref bon courage !

-K

----------

## Koon

Pti ajout :

Avant il faut aussi que tu résolve le problème de l'accès à ton site depuis l'extérieur : soit tu obtiens une IP fixe (et il "suffit" de la mapper sur un DNS), soit il faut ruser avec des trucs genre dyndns pour mettre à jour ton IP.

N'oublie pas de mettre un firewall en amont parce que Windows (ME ou autre) c'est une vraie passoire par défaut.

-K

----------

## Doudou

La seul aide que je peux t'apporter est de te conseiller de ne pas mettre un server sur un windaube et surtout pas sur un ME (le pire a mon goux).   :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

 *Doudou wrote:*   

> La seul aide que je peux t'apporter est de te conseiller de ne pas mettre un server sur un windaube et surtout pas sur un ME (le pire a mon goux).  

 

Je me doutais que tu n'allais pas résister, moi j'ai tenu  :Smile: 

----------

## cylgalad

Il a raison, ME c'est une vrai cata, ça plante tout le temps et il faut le réinstaller tous les 3 mois (au moins), faut être maso pour vouloir faire tourner un serveur web dessus !

----------

## laurent

merci les gars,

vous m'encourager à ne pas placer un serveur perso pour phpbb, eh oui ME plante souvent et il faut le replacer très souvent, je connais...

merci

laurent  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

Outre l'aspect Windaube, tu peut installer Win2000, qui est relativement beaucoup plus stable que WinMeuh... et pour l'IP, tu peux utiliser un service comme dyndns ou dnz2go qui marchent à merveille (j'ai le second depuis plus d'un an), histoire d'avoir un nom de domaine qui ne bouge pas   :Wink: 

Note: pour apache et tout le tralala, télécharge et install EasyPhp, y a tout ce qui faut pour faire tourner du PhpBB sans soucis (enfin, je pense)

----------

## laurent

encore merci, voila je vais récuper le premier de mes 3 pcs, pour installer Linux, donc je devrai reformater le HDD, et installer linux, ok, mais comment le charger sur le HDD, fire une copie sur cd???

une Faq svp merci bien.

laurent

----------

## sergio

 *laurent wrote:*   

> encore merci, voila je vais récuper le premier de mes 3 pcs, pour installer Linux, donc je devrai reformater le HDD, et installer linux, ok, mais comment le charger sur le HDD, fire une copie sur cd???
> 
> une Faq svp merci bien.
> 
> laurent

 

Si tu choisis d'installer GENTOO suit ce document 

[url]

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml

[/url]

Dans le cas contraire, procure-toi une distribution genre Mandrake ou Redhat, elles ont un programme d'install assez bien fait. (On boote sur le CD comme avec Windows et ont suit les étapes).

Sinon tu peut aussi utiliser la distribution "live" Knoppix. Cette distribution permet de booter un PC sous linux sans rien installer sur le disque dur. C'est l'idéal pour ce faire la main au début. Puis une fois que l'on maitrise un petit peu Knoppix possède un utilitaire qui permet de transférer le contenu du CD sur le disque dur....

Faut savoir que Gentoo n'a pas de programme d'installation : tu télécharges l'ISO du cd, tu le grave puis tu boote avec ce CD dans ton lecteur et tu suit étape par étape le document d'installation... (il existe aussi de la doc en  français, si tu preferes sur www.gentoo.org). GENTOO peut être également un bon moyen de comprendre Linux (tu fait tout à la main) 

Sinon tu peut choisir d'autres distributions comme Debian, Slackware, etc... 

A+

----------

## laurent

waowwwww

génial, je commence à fumer,

un lien pour mandrake svp

donc plus facile pour l'install???

laurent

----------

## sergio

http://www.linux-mandrake.com

Pour télécharger

ftp://fr2.rpmfind.net/linux/Mandrake/iso

il y a trois images ISO à télécharger et à graver. 

A+

----------

## laurent

merci à graver avec néro ou autre programme de gravure?

merci encore

laurent

----------

## sergio

Oui Néro c'est au poil pour les ISO....

Menu "Fichier" --> "Graver l'image..." --->

Puis choisir "Image ISO (*.iso)" dans le type de fichier...

----------

## laurent

merci sergio  :Wink: 

génial tu est très sympa de m'aider

je charge le cd 1

et je vais reformater mon vieux pc.

laurent  :Wink: 

----------

## S_Oz

Tu es connecte comment a internet (FAI,modem(pci,usb,ethernet...))?

Tu compte utiliser quel machine pour partager ta connexion(linux,windows,...)?

Toutes ces questions pour te dire qu'il serai preferable que ce soit le linux qui fasse la passerelle. Avec un petit firewall ca serai bien pour ta tranquillite.

Si tu decide de faire comme ca ce lien pourra t'aider j'espere:

http://www.mandrakelinux.com/en/doc/90c/fr/Server_Conf_Guide.html/

----------

## laurent

 *S_Oz wrote:*   

> Tu es connecte comment a internet (FAI,modem(pci,usb,ethernet...))?
> 
> Tu compte utiliser quel machine pour partager ta connexion(linux,windows,...)?
> 
> Toutes ces questions pour te dire qu'il serai preferable que ce soit le linux qui fasse la passerelle. Avec un petit firewall ca serai bien pour ta tranquillite.
> ...

 

mon pc qui est le serveur est sur asdl en port usb

partage avec win, mais pas très stable, donc possible linux

je charge mandrake ok cd 1 2 3 je vous tiens au courant pour la suite..

Y a t-il un forum pour mandrake linux, pour ne pas vous déranger ici...

voila encore une question, avant installation de mandrake linux, faut-il enlever windows ME, donc reformater le Pc???

merci de vos réponses

merci laurent

----------

## arlequin

En fait, t'es pas obligé de virer Windaube pour installer ta ch'tite Mandrake. Mais il te faudrait deux partitions de libre (une de 4~5Go et une de 512Mo) pour le système (/) et l'autre pour le swap.

Pour le forum Mandrake, je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé... ou plutôt je n'ai pas trouvé aussi bien qu'ici (ben oui... mais c'est vrai).

En même temps, si t'installe une gentoo (ensuivant la doc c'est pas compliqué) et que tu lui balances un 'emerege phpbb', ça passerait aussi... mais bon, y aller progressivement c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux   :Wink: 

ps: vive Mandrake   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Sans forcément parler de forum mandrake, il existe des forums francophones ou tu trouveras une aide plus appropriée aux spécificités de Mandrake, notamment comme le forum de Léalinux !

----------

## laurent

merci duf et autres

Léalinux ! forum une url svp

merci aussi arlequin, 

voila j'ai essayer d'installer mandrake linux, mais j'ai une erreur du type:

that cdrom disc does not seem to be a mandraque linux installation cdrom???

bizarre et en plus pas possible install par cd j'ai du passer par 3 pouces 1/4

merci de votre aide

laurent

----------

## arlequin

Owh !! Problème de gravure avec Nero ? Possible...

Pour Léa Linux, c'est par ici.

Il est vraiment nickel ce site pour débuter   :Wink: 

----------

## Bouiaw

Juste par curiosité, c'est quel hébergeur qui passe au payant   :Question: 

----------

## laurent

ok, pour tout,

donc je vais regraver le cd 1

et je vais de ce pas sur le lien du forum pour mandrake merci

l'hébergeur payant est levillage.org

ici le copier coller du mail que j'ai reçus à ma demande...

Bonjour,

désolé mais comme nous l'avons déjà évoqué sur les forums du Village, 

l'hébergement villageois va devenir payant et ce pour tous les 

hébergés. Vous serez contacté en temps en en heure, nous n'allons pas 

tout décider du jour au lendemain.

En tant qu'ancien villageois, vous diposerez d'une offre de réduction 

de 20% sur notre tarif.

Villageoisement,

PeM

le prix serai de =- 50 euro/an ttc pour 30mo

salutations

laurent

----------

## arlequin

Tout l'intérêt d'avoir un serveur perso... même s'il faut payer la dime au FAI, on a au moins un contrôle total (ça évite de se faire sodomiser par des gens comme Multimania)   :Wink: 

----------

## laurent

sakut arlequin,

eh oui levvilage bientôt payant...

je viens de repasser sur lycos avec mon forum en phpBB, et effectivement que si j'héberge mon forum sous linux, ce sera bien.

du moins si jarrive à intaller mandrake...

laurent

----------

## arlequin

En même temps, phpBB est une vraie usine à gaz... j'espère que t'as une bonne connection et une bonne becane pour héberger le tout   :Wink: 

----------

## laurent

salut arlequin,

pour ce qui est de la connect oui adsl 3.360.000 bp/s

et non pour le pc un ancien 333mhz, p2, car ce sera un essai ok

et voila je n'arrive pas à installer mandrake, je passe sur gentoo, comme ceux de ce forum, plus facile pour les questions...

possible d'avoir une url pour le chargement du cd boot, et puis si j'ai compris, je dois graver le cd iso, et le lancer sur la machine avec connection sur le net et l'install se fait???

merci de votre aide.

laurent

----------

## arlequin

Tu trouveras tout ce qu'il te faut ici: 

ftp://gentoo.linux.no/pub/gentoo/releases/1.4_rc4/x86/x86/livecd/

Mais attention, il faudra aussi que tu suives la doc pour installer la gentoo: va voir là.

C'est un peu chaud si tu n'as jamais fait de Linux, mais comme on dit, tout a un début !!   :Wink:  Tu verras, il y a plein de docs.

Pour l'install, il te faudra une connection Internet. Tu peux passer par une machine qui fait un partage, ou alors configurer/installer ta connection à partir de l'install... mais c'est moins évident.

Voilà... petite astuce, quand tu bootera sur le LiveCD de la gentoo, passe au kernel ce paramètre : 'dokeymap'. Comme ça tu pourras mettre le clavier en Azerty.

Bonne chance !!   :Wink: 

----------

## laurent

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Tu trouveras tout ce qu'il te faut ici: 
> 
> ftp://gentoo.linux.no/pub/gentoo/releases/1.4_rc4/x86/x86/livecd/
> 
> Mais attention, il faudra aussi que tu suives la doc pour installer la gentoo: va voir là.
> ...

 

merci, mais quel soft prendre???

 224,800,768 gentoo-3stages-x86-1.4_rc4.iso

04/12/2003 01:23             65 gentoo-3stages-x86-1.4_rc4.iso.md5

04/11/2003 11:12     70,053,888 gentoo-basic-x86-1.4_rc4.iso

04/12/2003 01:24             63 gentoo-basic-x86-1.4_rc4.iso.md5

merci aussi pour la doc, et ok je vais booter avec connection internet.

bien tout lu.

génial et aie..... une nouvelle aventure

laurent

----------

## erianor

Euh, je te souhaite bon courage... commencer par gentoo faut en vouloir. Et la compil sur un p2 300 faut pas être pressé. 

Ceci dit j'adore la gentoo car elle m'apprend plein de trucs (et y'a du boulot) mais de là à l'installer comme serveur...

Si tu veux un serveur à tout faire sous linux y'a SME-Server http://www.e-smith.org/. Je sais pas si c'est bon pour la sécurité mais c'est hyper facile à l'install. Par contre ça fait que serveur.

----------

## arlequin

Prends celui-ci 'gentoo-3stages-x86-1.4_rc4.iso', ça téviteras d'avoir à retélécharger un des 3 stages... d'ailleurs, utilise plutôt le 'stage-3-machin', parce que sinon t'es pas près de voir la fin de l'install   :Wink: 

Mais pour le proço, t'inquiètes pas, j'ai fait la même chose avec un Celron 400   :Surprised: 

----------

## laurent

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Prends celui-ci 'gentoo-3stages-x86-1.4_rc4.iso', ça téviteras d'avoir à retélécharger un des 3 stages... d'ailleurs, utilise plutôt le 'stage-3-machin', parce que sinon t'es pas près de voir la fin de l'install  
> 
> Mais pour le proço, t'inquiètes pas, j'ai fait la même chose avec un Celron 400  

 

salut arlequin,

merci de ta réponse, eh oui pour ce qui est du 333mhz, c'est un ancien pc, cela sera pour me faire la main, j'ai un p4, et un portable avec xp, mais ceux la je ne touche pas.

merci.

laurent  :Wink: 

----------

## laurent

que pensez vous de apache, car sur le xp, il démarre, et sur celui-ci en ME, pas possible, j'ai lu qu'il y avait un patch pour ME, mais l'url est erronée, une astuce, et comment bien configurer apache, il n'y en n'a pas d'autres ...

merci.

laurent.

----------

## laurent

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Prends celui-ci 'gentoo-3stages-x86-1.4_rc4.iso', ça téviteras d'avoir à retélécharger un des 3 stages... d'ailleurs, utilise plutôt le 'stage-3-machin', parce que sinon t'es pas près de voir la fin de l'install  
> 
> Mais pour le proço, t'inquiètes pas, j'ai fait la même chose avec un Celron 400  

 

re arlequin, dis j'ai charger et graver l'iso, mais ne démarre pas grrr, bizarre, une infos svp sur cet erreur...

merci.

laurent.

----------

## arlequin

Owh !! C'est la deuxième fois que tu as un iso qui merde... Tu gravezs avec quelle versions de Nero ? Parce qu'apparement ça pose problème pour les isos bootable. J'allais te proposer de le faire avec cdrecord, mais ça ne va pas encore être possible...

Il arrive au moins à afficher qqch quand tu boot sur le cd ? (écran bleuté avec le logo gentoo)

----------

## laurent

salut arlequin,

pour ce qui est de la mal chance, possible...

voila néro est la version 5.5.5.1

bizarre, une astuce

et en ce qui concerne, le démarrage, rien, le cd ne démarre pas seul, rien nada...

merci de ta patience, car je voudrai bien essayer linux!!!

laurent

----------

## arlequin

La malchance s'acharne on dirait. Est-ce que tu as un autre logiciel de gravure sous la mains ? (genre EasyCD...). Je me souviens qu'à une époque Nero posait des pbm pour les cd bootable (certains fichiers n'était pas ou mal gravés). Mais avec la version que tu as, ça ne devrait pas poser de pbm...

Dis moi juste, au hasard, est-ce qu'au démarrage de ton pc, il essaye au moins de booter sur le cd ? Check juste ton Bios, c'est peut-être très con... mais bon.

----------

## laurent

je vais essayer avec easy cd créator...

quand je boot sur le cd, j'ai ceci comme erreur: no bootable disk in cd room...

la preuve que le cd n'est pas bootable!!!

dans le cd, il y a 2 dossiers, gentoo et isolinux et un fichier livecd.cloop

et dans le dossier gentoo j'ai 3 fichiers en .tar   satge 1, 2, et 3 mais il sont encore compresser, normal???

j'essaye avec easy cd...

a plus

laurent  :Wink: 

----------

## laurent

eh bien pas possible,  :Crying or Very sad: 

je viens de graver avec easy cd créator, et voila il me refais la même erreur pas de cd bootable dans le cd rom ???  :Mad: 

eh bien, moi qui étais chaud pour essayer linux, je vois qu'il y a aussi des problèmes, mais que tu dis, il y a aussi des solutions...  :Shocked: 

une autre idée.

laurent  :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

peut-être que c'est beaucoup plus simple que ce qu'on croit.

Tu as regardé dans le bios si ton cd-rom est dans la liste de boot et avant le disque dur

----------

## laurent

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> peut-être que c'est beaucoup plus simple que ce qu'on croit.
> 
> Tu as regardé dans le bios si ton cd-rom est dans la liste de boot et avant le disque dur

 

pour fb99,

oui c'est le cdrom puis a et c

merci 

laurent

----------

## fb99

j'ai mis le contenu du fichier isolinux du cdrom 

ici: http://iawl.no-ip.com ou http://iawl.homelinux.com

tu peux le copier dans ton cdrom et ensuite il devrait booter

----------

## ghoti

 *laurent wrote:*   

> dans le cd, il y a 2 dossiers, gentoo et isolinux et un fichier livecd.cloop

 As-tu gravé l'image iso telle quelle ou bien as-tu d'abord extrait les fichiers qu'elle contient ?

Il faut graver l'image telle quelle !  :Wink: 

Sur un des forums anglais il y a un problème qui ressemble au tien.

Je ne connais pas nero mais d'après ce que j'ai compris, il faut :

- choisir le menu "File/Burn image"

- le type de fichier par défaut devrait être ".nrg". Il faut taper "all" et choisir l'extention ".iso". Tu pourras alors choisir ton image et la graver immédiatement.

----------

## laurent

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *laurent wrote:*   dans le cd, il y a 2 dossiers, gentoo et isolinux et un fichier livecd.cloop As-tu gravé l'image iso telle quelle ou bien as-tu d'abord extrait les fichiers qu'elle contient ?
> 
> Il faut graver l'image telle quelle ! 
> 
> Sur un des forums anglais il y a un problème qui ressemble au tien.
> ...

 

slt ghoti  :Wink: 

il y a dans nero une partie graver cd boot, c'est la le problème, je vais essayer, pourtant néro en gravure iso, ne fonctionn epas et easy cd créator, non plus???

pour ce qui est de l'extraction, le fichier étais en .tar donc je l'ai ouvert, il me demande de l'extraire, avec winrar, je choisis oui, et il se décompresse, je prends tout ce qui est décompressé et je le grave, mais pas possible car lors du boot du pc sur le cdrom, il indique qu'il n'y a pas de cd bootable dans le cdrom.

salutations

laurent  :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

prends ton cd et essaye de booter sur un de tes deux autres pc, est ce que ça marche?

----------

## arlequin

Je comprends plus rien là... à part graver l'iso tel qu'il est, comme l'a dit gothi, il n'y a rien à faire. On télécharge, on grave, on boot...

fb99, c'est sympa d'avoir copier les fichiers sur ton site, mais ça n'a aucun intérêt... c'est un peu plus subtile que ça de faire un iso, sinon il se décarcasserait pas Ducros !!   :Wink: 

Au fait, tu n'avais pas réussi à booter sous Mandrake ?

----------

## ghoti

 *laurent wrote:*   

> pour ce qui est de l'extraction, le fichier étais en .tar donc je l'ai ouvert

 Non, non : il ne faut rien ouvrir du tout !!!

Tu dois avoir déchargé sur ton PC un gros fichier   gentoo-3stages-x86-1.4_rc4.iso

Tu ne dois surtout pas y toucher : c'est l'image exacte du futur CD.

C'est exactement le même genre de fichier que nero crée temporairement sur le disque lorsque tu copies un CD sans utiliser l'option "copie rapide à la volée" ou "on the fly".

Il n'y a pas besoin non plus d'activer les options "make bootable" de ton logiciel de gravure car tout est déjà contenu dans cette précieuse ISO !  :Smile: 

Ce n'est pas "make bootable CD" que tu dois choisir mais "Burn image"

Pour éviter de gâcher des plaques, je te suggère d'utiliser un CD réinscrptible (CD-RW) : ça permet de recommencer autant qu'on veut  :Wink: 

----------

## laurent

salut,

en réponse à toutes vos solutions...

voila la première fois, j'avais graver directement l'image sous néro san srien changer...

j'ai aussi essayer sur un autres pc, pas possible en démarrant bien sur le cdrom???

et oui je n'arrivai pas à booter sous mandrake, j'ai un collègue du boulot, qui à reçus avec une revue d'informatique un cdrom avec linux, donc je l'essayerais, je vous tiens au courant et encore merci de vos réponses, c'est vraiment génial...

laurent  :Wink: Last edited by laurent on Sun May 04, 2003 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arlequin

Par pure curiosité, c'est quelle distrib ??? (tiens, et quelle revue au passage...)   :Question: 

----------

## laurent

arlequin,

je ne sais pas encore la distribution, j'aurais le cdrom demain mardi 29, et le cd viens du livre computer magazine... je ne sais pas le mois???

à demain

laurent  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

Owh!! Si tu as du courage et un peu de temps devant toi, tu peux lire ce thread : IG1: How to install Gentoo from a boot floppy.

En gros il explique comment faire quand tu n'arrives pas à booter à partir du CD (on part du principe que le cd a été bien gravé). Je ne sais pas si ça va beaucoup t'aider, mais c'est une solution à ton problème...   :Wink: 

----------

## laurent

merci arlequin,

voila j'ai le cd de mon collègue, c'est : linux SuSe 8.1 live eval.

et celui là il boot bien sur le cd rom... bizarre, donc ce cd linux travail sur le cdrom et très peu sur le HDD, donc quand je quitte SuSE linux, je reviens sur windows ME.

connaissez-vous cette version, possibilité de la faire évoluer, surtout pour mon serveur perso ???

merci de votre aide

laurent

----------

## ghoti

 *laurent wrote:*   

> connaissez-vous cette version, possibilité de la faire évoluer, surtout pour mon serveur perso ???

 

C'est une simple version de démonstration totalement figée : impossible de l'installer sur un DD.

 Maheureusement : peu d'intérêt si ce n'est de voir à quoi ressemble la version réelle. 

Remarque : ça te fera toujours une idée de la beauté d'une interface  sous Linux  :Wink: 

Tu ne risques rien car à part un gros fichier de config qu'il place à la racine de ta partition windows, il ne touche pas au disque dur.

La version réelle n'est plus disponible en iso . Par contre, l'installation par ftp est faisable mais pas très bien documentée.

Sinon, pas moyen de faire autrement que d'acheter la boîte  :Sad: 

Dans le genre "demo", il y a aussi la Knoppix, basée sur Debian et dont on dit beaucoup de bien. 

J'avais jeté un coup d'oeil à une des premières versions qui était en effet très facile à installer. 

A la différence de la SuSE, une procédure permet de l'installer sur un DD si on veut aller au-delà de la démo.

J'ignore si on la propose actuellement dans les magasines, sinon il faudra la graver et dans ce cas on revient malheureusement au point de départ ...

----------

## arlequin

En même temps, qui dit Suse démarrée... dit console (xterm), dit chroot... dit install gentoo   :Wink: 

Amha c'est complétement jouable...

----------

## ghoti

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> En même temps, qui dit Suse démarrée... dit console (xterm), dit chroot... dit install gentoo  
> 
> Amha c'est complétement jouable...

 

Là tu viens de marquer 10 points !  :Very Happy: 

Reste la question du partitionnement : si la Live-Eval a absolument besoin de son fichier temporaire sur le C:\, va falloir feinter sérieusement.

Faut voir aussi si la commande chroot est implémentée, de même que fdisk, tout ça ...

----------

## arlequin

J'avais déjà tenté la chose à partir d'une Mandraque 9... ceci sans soucis (enfin, quand on fait pas le con, lol). Maintenant c'est vrai qu'avec la SuSE (je rappelle que SuSE ça sux, c'est pas libre), c'est peut-être moins évident.

M'enfin, y a toujours cette histoire de gravure d'Iso qui me turlupine. Faudrait qu'on m'explique...

Tiens au passage, si on part sur cette optique, on peut aussi utiliser une distrib linux qui tient sur une disquette. Mais bon, bonjour le support point de vu pilotes.

Autre idée, si t'es chaud, tu peux utiliser Virtual-PC ou Vmware pour faire le début de l'installe. Faut juste configurer le disque dur virtuel comme étant un disque physique. La machine virtuelle émule le cd-rom à partir de l'iso... et roulez jeunesse...

Mais bon, tout ça pour ça, lol   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

Je viens de rebooter pour tester l'affaire avec une vieille live-eval7.1 et ... ça marche !

- Le fichier sur C:\ abrite simplement le /home. On devrait pouvoir le déplacer

- on peut passer l'installation de xfree et on tombe alors en console (ça va plus vite et xterm pas nécessaire).

- fdisk : OK

- chroot : pas de problème, j'ai pu chrooter sur ma gentoo.

Bilan : utiliser le live-cd pour installer Gentoo est en effet plus que jouable !  :Very Happy: 

Bien vu, Arlequin !

Laurent, si tu es toujours partant ...

----------

## arlequin

Moi je dis: motivé !!

C'est pas compliqué. Suffit de suivre la doc à partir à partir du point 4 (configuring network)... L'install de SuSE doit loader tout ce qu'il faut comme module, donc y a carrément pas de soucis   :Cool: 

Bon Laurent, tu commences quand ?? On est chaud là   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

pas mal de boulot en perspective donc  :Smile: 

mais c'est une bonne idée que de faire comme ça !

----------

## Bio

Sur ce thread on parle d'un problème similaire au tiens : disque non valide au boot.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=50305

Voir la dernière réponse :

 *Quote:*   

> Make sure the IDE channel is set to "auto" in the BIOS

 

Assure toi que le canal IDE est à "auto" dans ton Bios.

edit : edit de l'url, merci Ghoti  :Smile: Last edited by Bio on Tue May 06, 2003 6:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## arlequin

Owh !! Je ne vois pas trop pourquoi ça influerait sur le boot... mais bon. Faudrait que je check chez moi pour voir si chui en auto ou pas   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## laurent

bonsoir les gars, merci de vos explications,

oui, je suis encore motivé à installer linux...

et pour ce qui est de l'iso, mois aussi je voudrai bien comprendre pourquoi cela ne boot pas??? bizarre  :Crying or Very sad: 

voila les dernières infos, pour ce qui est de suse, j'ai pu voir à quoi ressemble une interface linux, différent que Windows...  :Wink: 

ce long week-end, je vais encore essayer. 

laurent  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Bio wrote:*   

> Assure toi que le canal IDE est à "auto" dans ton Bios.

  Bonne remarque : c'est vrai que cela peut avoir de l'importance, mais, c'est tout ou c'est rien.

AMHA, si le problème est là, il n'aurait pas pu booter sous SuSE non plus ni sur aucun CD : le lecteur CDROM ne serait tout simplement pas reconnu.

C'est juste une impression et je peux me tromper ...

Bien sûr, la vérification ne coûte rien !   :Wink: 

(au passage, l'URL que tu donnes n'est pas bonne. Tu veux probablement parler de ce thread-ci)

----------

## laurent

salut à tous, me revoila après plantage grave de ME????

je vais passer en XP PRO, donc avec ce soft, je pourrai créer mon serveur perso, ???

car pas possible avec gentoo etc...

je vais essayer de passer en XP PRO!!!

laurent

----------

## arlequin

Mon Dieu, quelle triste nouvelle...

Pour WinXP, tu peux en faire un serveur... mais perso, je ne te le conseille pas, vraiment pas. Il va pas être stable longtemps (enfin, je lui donne 4 jours de vie max).

C'est triste que tu n'arrives pas à installer la gentoo...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## laurent

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Mon Dieu, quelle triste nouvelle...
> 
> Pour WinXP, tu peux en faire un serveur... mais perso, je ne te le conseille pas, vraiment pas. Il va pas être stable longtemps (enfin, je lui donne 4 jours de vie max).
> 
> C'est triste que tu n'arrives pas à installer la gentoo...  

 

salut arlequin,

merci pour l'infos sur serveur sous win xp ...

et je suis très content de s'avoir que tu est un fana de linux, cela me donne envie de continuer sur cette voie.

oui c'est très triste... que je n'arrive pas à placer linux, sur mon pc il n'y a que la version SUSE qui s'emble tourner, donc les versions Gentoo et mandrake ne tourne pas sur mon pc mais cela est surement un problème de gravure...

pourtant j'ai regraver avec easy cd créator et vas toujours pas...

je devrai acheter la version officiel de linux ??? quand même pas...

laurent.

----------

## DuF

Pourquoi quand même pas ?

c'est n'est pas sal d'acheter linux...

Sinon tu n'as personne qui peut t'aider sur place, ou un lug, doit bien y avoir ça par chez toi !

----------

## laurent

salut duf,  :Wink: 

pas de problème pour l'achat, comme cela je serai sur que le cd bootera ???  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

non ici d emon côté même mes connaissance en informatique personne utilise linux, bizarre... en tout cas moi, j'en ai marre de W......

plantage sans cesse...

je regarde cela, pour l'achat.

laurent  :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

moi je veux bien t'envoyer un cd de gentoo qui marche (par la poste). 

ça t'évitera de dépenser de l'argent, à moins que tu sois millionaire   :Laughing: 

----------

## arlequin

 *laurent wrote:*   

> et je suis très content de s'avoir que tu est un fana de linux, cela me donne envie de continuer sur cette voie.

 

Owh !! Chui quand même pas fana à ce point... mais disons que pour un serveur, j'ai un peu fait le tour de la question et je n'ai jamais été aussi satisfait. Y a rien à redire, la gentoo j'en rêvais presque, et le jour où je l'ai découvert (merci Login), je te racontes pas: banco   :Surprised: 

Comme l'a déjà proposé fb99, chui aussi partant pour t'envoyer un cd avec une gentoo (ou autre dessus)... les CDR sont pas chers de l'autre côté du Rhin !!! (sont bien ces allemands)   :Wink: 

Bon courage !!!

----------

## ghoti

Salut Laurent!

Puisque tu habites Charleroi, tu seras peut-être intéressé de savoir qu'il y a deux lugs dans ta région :

http://www.linux-charleroi.be/

http://www.os3b.org/web

Sinon, l'achat d'une boîte pourrait en effet être la solution : au moins tu serais sûr d'en avoir largement pour ton argent.  

Rien que pour la doc, ça vaut le coup !

Ou alors un bon graveur : pour le prix d'un XP pro full edition version oem tu peux t'offrir deux graveurs haut de gamme ! 

J'y réfléchirais quand même à deux fois, non ? ...

@+

----------

## laurent

pour fb99, arlequin et ghoti,  :Laughing: 

merci encore de vos encouragement, et ok je veux bien avoir la version de gentoo qui est bootable et bien graver, pas comme les 6 cd's graver pour des prunes ???  :Wink: 

merci pour les 2 liens de ma région, je vas allez voir cela ce soir.

pour ce qui est du serveur, ok qu'il est le meilleur sur linux.

voila.

qui vas m'envoyer la version de gentoo??? fb99 ou arlequin, à  vous de voir, envoyer moi un MP pour les modalités frais de port etc...  :Wink: 

merci encore  :Laughing: 

laurent  :Wink: 

----------

## Bio

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Bio wrote:*   Assure toi que le canal IDE est à "auto" dans ton Bios.  Bonne remarque : c'est vrai que cela peut avoir de l'importance, mais, c'est tout ou c'est rien.
> 
> AMHA, si le problème est là, il n'aurait pas pu booter sous SuSE non plus ni sur aucun CD : le lecteur CDROM ne serait tout simplement pas reconnu.
> 
> C'est juste une impression et je peux me tromper ...
> ...

 

C'est bizarre j'ai récemment réinstallé Gentoo, j'avais une 1.4 rc2 et j'en ai profité pour passer en rc4. Lorsque j'ai gravé l'ISO (sur CD RW, pas fou hein   :Smile:  ) et que j'ai booté j'avais exactement le même problème que dans le thread précédemment cité. J'ai gravé, regravé, téléchargé depuis d'autres mirroirs, gravé, regravé. Rien à faire ça ne bootait pas (insert system disk bla bla bla). Ni sur ma machine Linux ni sur mon PC windows. Il semblerait que ce soit un problème lié à Nero (j'ai la version 5.5.8.2 pour référence). Par contre je bootais très bien sur mes CD Red Hat et Windows sur l'une ou l'autre des machines  :Confused:  Bref au final je suis passé par un petit utilitaire qui boot à la place du BIOS (désolé j'ai zappé le nom) et ça a fini par marcher. A l'époque je n'avais pas encore pris connaissance de ce thread je n'avais donc pas pu valider la solution préconisée.

Et pour revenir au sujet du thread, Laurent pourquoi n'essayes tu pas une Red Hat. Cette distrib te rendra tous les services dont tu as besoin et puis après avoir "barroudé" un peu dans l'univers Linux, que tu auras fait connaissance avec tes premiers problèmes de dépendances, de compil kernel etc etc tu es prêt pour essayer une Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Bio wrote:*   

>  Bref au final je suis passé par un petit utilitaire qui boot à la place du BIOS (désolé j'ai zappé le nom) 

 

C'est vrai, je l'avais oublié celui-là ! Tu veux sans doute parler de Smart Boot Manager.

Je confirme qu'il fait des miracles !  :Smile: 

En effet, il m'est d'une grande utilité sur mon firewall : un vieux 486 dont le bios n'a pas la moindre idée de ce qu'est un lecteur de CD.

Avec Smart Boot Manager, je boote sans problème sur un antique mitsumi FX400 et aucun CD n'y résiste !  :Smile: 

Très simple d'emploi, très facile à configurer et menus en français, ce qui ne gâche rien !

----------

## DuF

je bookmark de suite smart boot manager, même si je n'ai pas un 486, j'ai un pentium 100 qui lui aussi ne propose pas d'autre choix que A,C.... un peu embêtant de nos jours  :Smile: 

----------

## laurent

pour tous, 

eh oui, j'attends la version gentoo qui dois venir de suisse, toujours rien.

problèmes de poste, ou cd disparu???

laurent  :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

mh étrange je te l'ai pourtant bien envoyer. Ah la poste toujours la poste.   :Laughing: 

----------

## laurent

pour fb 99,

merci je l'ai reçus ce matin, génial.

satge 1  2  3   qu'est-ce???

j'ai essayer, il boot bien sur le cd, install kernel etc....après plusieurs enter que le pc demande, je reste coincé sur ceci:

please press Enter to activate this console.

je fais enter mais rien, je retombe à la ligne et ceci comme caractère #

une idée svp???

pc 1333 mhz 256 ram hdd 60GB etc.....

merci bien de votre aide.

laurent

----------

## Dom

Pour installer gentoo, il faut que tu suives les instructions de ce guide :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86-install.xml

L'installation n'est pas automatique, mais tu verras, tout y est expliqué   :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

attention je lui et passé la version 1.2 pas la 1.4.

est-ce que ça change qqch par rapport au guide?

----------

## arlequin

Bah, pas grand chose in fine... mais par contre va falloir faire un (très) gros update de pas mal de chose... argl   :Confused: 

----------

## fb99

en faite il sera obligé de partir du stage 1

----------

## laurent

salut à fb99 et aux autres as de la gentoo,

voila merci de vos explications,

eh oui, je vais regarder la doc sur l'install, et je vous dirai quoi.

salutations

laurent

----------

